# I Give Him My All And I feel heart broken..



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

My husband has been acting strange for a month and it makes me mad and sad. Like all couples there are fights arguments disagreementso and ect.. what a marriage comes with. I love my husband with all my heart no doubt about my love for him. But I noticed something wrong a hole week he was serious I kept asking what's wrong every day he would just say nothing. And he's the kind of guy that avoids any discussion any let's talk about it and solve the problem. And I'm pushy I like to fix things expecially before we go to bed. With the way he was acting I didn't stop smothering him kissing him and trying to cuddle. For Valentine's day we both worked i got home earlier than him and I got a little sexy for him when he saw me it felt like an "Oh" I got a kiss and a little touch in the ass. He didn't complement me started talking about work and he got in the shower I felt like a total dumb ass because I never dress up sexy or buy sexy things. Like daam do something when your wife looks sexy. I felt I made a fool out of myself. Also his text are not the same he would write me every morning a sweet message with an emoji he would tell me how muche he loved me just sweet things that I'm usto. I always text back with love or he would be busy at work but would text and say "hi my love sorry that I haven't text you all day I been busy" but it was fine with me because when I would receive that message I knew he was thinking about me. Now it's so dry and it makes me sad, And now im the one that tells him good morning and text him sweet things but it doesn't work. I talked to him on Thursday about what's been going on and how I been feeling he apologized! I thought to myself i can relax things are going to go back to normal. Every Friday we have been making it a habit of going out to dinner with out our kids. We have 2 beers eat and go home but it has happened that we have sex in the car we both enjoy it and I'm trying my best to get my husband back I've been even doing too many bjobs. He enjoys the sex but why does he go back to the same dry person. This Saturday we went over to his family members house to have a get together and drink. He was still acting the same. When he usto kiss me hug me ask me come sit with me or just the little things he would do and this change is so hurtful to me. Monday (yesterday) i had to much in my head work related and still my husband i felt very overwhelmed that I was crying on my way home. My husband gave me a call and I couldn't hold it in that I cried and I just said I felt overwhelmed. I got home and saw him and he asked me how was i and I started to cry again I got under all my blankets and I told him that I can't change work but I can change if theres a problem between us i want to feel loved i need attention smothering everything that has to do with love. He gave me a hug and told me to think positive and I always do but I'm so heart broken because I'm trying so much. I feel things are the same like if it didn't matter to him that his actions are affecting me. We might go to a family reunion out of state the end of this month and I don't want him just to change when we are over there to give a good impression I want him to change for us and I know he loves me but this change i don't like?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

How were you with him before his seemingly dramatic change? I only ask as it sounds a little like he is doing the '180' on you, perhaps there is a reason for it? Maybe something has come up at work and he is stressed out? What about suggesting counciling to him to see what he says?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I think you need to figure out why you believe your husband's every move has something to do with you. You seem to have your entire world and identity wrapped up in everything he does or doesn't do. Just be. Just enjoy the man you've married, and find some things of interest to do outside of just you and him. Like a few hours per week, maybe. It doesn't seem healthy to have no time for yourself, and revolving every waking moment around what your husband thinks of you, texts you, how he kisses you, etc...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You didn't make a fool of yourself. So please do not worry about that.

But your husband, well... it is possible he might be depressed. And this might have nothing to do with your marriage.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have always been loving. We are both 25 and I tell him how proud I am of him he has his own business. And in every argument is always reach out to him to apologize or to tell him shake out of it and let's me happy. I help him alot alot and to get this treatment is not cool.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kylie84 said:


> How were you with him before his seemingly dramatic change? I only ask as it sounds a little like he is doing the '180' on you, perhaps there is a reason for it? Maybe something has come up at work and he is stressed out? What about suggesting counciling to him to see what he says?


I have always been loving. We are both 25 and I tell him how proud I am of him he has his own business. And in every argument is always reach out to him to apologize or to tell him shake out of it and let's me happy. I help him alot alot and to get this treatment is not cool.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> I think you need to figure out why you believe your husband's every move has something to do with you. You seem to have your entire world and identity wrapped up in everything he does or doesn't do. Just be. Just enjoy the man you've married, and find some things of interest to do outside of just you and him. Like a few hours per week, maybe. It doesn't seem healthy to have no time for yourself, and revolving every waking moment around what your husband thinks of you, texts you, how he kisses you, etc...


I understand your thought, but I didn't get the impression from her post that she's obsessing and making mountains out of mole hills.

It sounded to me that her husband use to be affectionate, and emotionally active in their relationship, and now he's not. Which would have me worried too.

OP, you really need to sit him down and talk about it. He may not like it, but it's not optional. Communication is a must for any relationship, and it's time for a good deal of it in yours.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> I think you need to figure out why you believe your husband's every move has something to do with you. You seem to have your entire world and identity wrapped up in everything he does or doesn't do. Just be. Just enjoy the man you've married, and find some things of interest to do outside of just you and him. Like a few hours per week, maybe. It doesn't seem healthy to have no time for yourself, and revolving every waking moment around what your husband thinks of you, texts you, how he kisses you, etc...


My husband and I don't have friends everything we do is together. I work as well I'm away from home about the same hours as him. I do get time for myself I go to the gym every day from 8pm-10pm


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> You didn't make a fool of yourself. So please do not worry about that.
> 
> But your husband, well... it is possible he might be depressed. And this might have nothing to do with your marriage.


My husband and I been together since we turned 18 he has always been attentive caring loving. Depressed? Im questioning that.. work like I said he is self employed stressed? But with that he has to separate work from personal and work shouldn't affect us.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

BioFury said:


> *Deidre* said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to figure out why you believe your husband's every move has something to do with you. You seem to have your entire world and identity wrapped up in everything he does or doesn't do. Just be. Just enjoy the man you've married, and find some things of interest to do outside of just you and him. Like a few hours per week, maybe. It doesn't seem healthy to have no time for yourself, and revolving every waking moment around what your husband thinks of you, texts you, how he kisses you, etc...
> ...


Yes very affectionate! It's driving me crazy. I always talk about communicating is the best to fix it but idk why he hates talking. I've told him we have been doing it your way let's try my way now. He says yes but same thing.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

GraceG676 said:


> Yes very affectionate! It's driving me crazy. I always talk about communicating is the best to fix it but idk why he hates talking. I've told him we have been doing it your way let's try my way now. He says yes but same thing.


Yeah I know what you mean. It sounds like he's disconnected from the relationship in some way. Could he be involved with someone else? Was any new stress added to his life when this started happening? Kids for instance.

My strategy is kicking them in the butt, and waking them up from their daydream. But not everyone responds favorably to that. At the end of the day, you guys need to talk this out and get to the bottom of it. And he needs to stop being so apathetic, get off his butt, and do what needs to be done.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

BioFury said:


> GraceG676 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes very affectionate! It's driving me crazy. I always talk about communicating is the best to fix it but idk why he hates talking. I've told him we have been doing it your way let's try my way now. He says yes but same thing.
> ...


With someone else doubt that but it has crossed my mind he has been too much on his phone snapchat or in a group message with family members and of course he answers to work business text. And new stress is that when he doesn't get paid when his expecting. I agree with you and if it was me acting this way it would be a problem for him


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

GraceG676 said:


> My husband and I don't have friends everything we do is together. I work as well I'm away from home about the same hours as him. I do get time for myself I go to the gym every day from 8pm-10pm


You are both 25 yrs old and you don't have any friends? 

I don't think he's seeing anyone, I don't make that leap every time someone's attitude changes in a relationship. Sure, that could always be a possibility, but sounds like he needs to have some 'me' time. Running his own business alone, is hard work...and it's not healthy to have no friends. It's not healthy to have no interests outside of your marriage. Maybe you should just plan a night to make dinner, and talk with him about this...ask him if he feels overwhelmed. If he feels like he doesn't have enough time to himself. Never know what he might say.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> GraceG676 said:
> 
> 
> > My husband and I don't have friends everything we do is together. I work as well I'm away from home about the same hours as him. I do get time for myself I go to the gym every day from 8pm-10pm
> ...


We don't have friends because we have no time for them when we hang out is with my SIL and her husband my husbands cousin and his wife and like that. Some time for him maybe could be and yea you are right maybe a dinner might help


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

GraceG676 said:


> We don't have friends because we have no time for them when we hang out is with my SIL and her husband my husbands cousin and his wife and like that. Some time for him maybe could be and yea you are right maybe a dinner might help


I honestly don't think deep down, that he is cheating, or that there is someone else. Just my opinion. But, he may have gone silent on this, because it's not easy to tell someone 'hey I need space, I love you...but I need some alone time.' He may think that will cause you to be offended, so be prepared if he does say this. It's not a reflection on you or the relationship if he does tell you this. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> GraceG676 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have friends because we have no time for them when we hang out is with my SIL and her husband my husbands cousin and his wife and like that. Some time for him maybe could be and yea you are right maybe a dinner might help
> ...


As I think and think cheating no I don't belive that and as in space I would totally respect that but when is us time be loving don't you think?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

GraceG676 said:


> As I think and think cheating no I don't belive that and as in space I would totally respect that but when is us time be loving don't you think?


His time to unwind, or to have some 'me' time...doesn't have to be everyday. Or even every week. It's just a moment here and there where he can just 'be' free to do what he wishes, obviously within reason. lol But, maybe he goes for a run for an hour, or he takes a drive in his car and listens to music, or he goes to the store to buy something he's been needing...and these things only take place when he's really stressed. If this is what has been bugging him, and if he gets a little space, he will have a lot of energy to give to you and the relationship. Sounds like someone who might just be overwhelmed. 

I've seen this happen with friends of mine who were married for a short time, and now are divorced. It was mainly the wife in the marriage not giving the husband enough space to just do a few things on his own, and eventually...he started spending more time on facebook, and social media...and not sure if an affair began, but they got divorced. Most (not all) people need a little time to just _be_. I'm hoping this is what it is lol because it will be an easy thing to 'fix,' if you are okay with giving him some space.  But, of course discuss this with him, and get to the heart of what has been troubling him.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Your husband may just have difficulty with expressing himself. It doesn't mean he's not loving the affection and that you're not rocking his world. Also, if your husband is an introvert, he may need some alone time to recharge. Even hot sex from a young hot wife can cause some guys to feel overwhelmed that they need to be alone to get centered. 

@jld started a thread for TAMers to discuss the MB personality assessment. I advise that you and hubby take it. I'm also going to advise that you get the Love Languages books and that both of you read it. These can enable you both to be sensitive to each others needs.

Here is the link to a an article that discusses the MB types in relation to the Love Languages. At 25 you're way to young to be miserable. Left untreated, your feelings will lead you to think you're being neglected. These are feelings that can lead a woman to be susceptible to a smooth talking interloper.

http://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pri...gs-personality-types-preferred-love-language/


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> GraceG676 said:
> 
> 
> > As I think and think cheating no I don't belive that and as in space I would totally respect that but when is us time be loving don't you think?
> ...


 He has his "me time" alot more than me. We have an 8 year old and a 2 years old and as a mother I understand. I wake up at 6am to start my day clean up a little get bag ready for my little one 6:30am my 8 year old wakes up she helps me because she dresses herself all I do is her hair at 7am by 7:15 we have to be eating breakfast I warm up the car at 7:35am we leave the house at 7:50 we wait in the car until 8:06am to start walking her to class I leave her school by 8:15am I drop off my little one with my mom or mom inlaw by 8:40am I get the freeway to work at 8:50am or 9am I start work 9:40am and end at 4:40pm it takes me 45 minutes to drive back home and pick up my kids I get home spend time with them. My husband gets home around 5:30 or till 7 he chills for some time leaves to the gym at 8:30pm and doesn't come back maybe till 10:30pm he does this Monday-Thursday he showers and sleeps so what stresses him all I can think is work because he doesn't worry about the kids. So does he have "me time"??


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

jsmart said:


> Your husband may just have difficulty with expressing himself. It doesn't mean he's not loving the affection and that you're not rocking his world. Also, if your husband is an introvert, he may need some alone time to recharge. Even hot sex from a young hot wife can cause some guys to feel overwhelmed that they need to be alone to get centered.
> 
> @jld started a thread for TAMers to discuss the MB personality assessment. I advise that you and hubby take it. I'm also going to advise that you get the Love Languages books and that both of you read it. These can enable you both to be sensitive to each others needs.
> 
> Here is the link to a an article that discusses the MB types in relation to the Love Languages. At 25 you're way to young to be miserable. Left untreated, your feelings will lead you to think you're being neglected. These are feelings that can lead a woman to be susceptible to a smooth talking interloper.


Thank you very interested in the book looking to purchase it. 25 is a young age to be with this kind of stuff we should actually still be deeply in love.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry you feel so upset but my initial impressions based on what you said are:

1.You are a little too clingy, throwing a tantrum and crying and going under the blankets is not a very mature way of getting through to your H
2. You have children are both young and he may well be under tremendous pressure to ensure the family is taken care of financially, he may be carrying a burden about cash flow (money he is not receiving for example). Men often withdraw when they are having a tough time with work. Add to that someone who is looking for constant attention, well it does not help
3. I don't think there is any cheating, but you need to give him some space, let him know you love him and support him and tell him if there is anything he wants to talk about you are there
4. You need to build a life for yourself, not one based on your H alone, it is not healthy to not have your own friends or outlet away from your H. Every married couple needs this, you cannot expect him to be your sole source of everything, noone can live under that responsibility, create space.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

GraceG676 said:


> He has his "me time" alot more than me. We have an 8 year old and a 2 years old and as a mother I understand. I wake up at 6am to start my day clean up a little get bag ready for my little one 6:30am my 8 year old wakes up she helps me because she dresses herself all I do is her hair at 7am by 7:15 we have to be eating breakfast I warm up the car at 7:35am we leave the house at 7:50 we wait in the car until 8:06am to start walking her to class I leave her school by 8:15am I drop off my little one with my mom or mom inlaw by 8:40am I get the freeway to work at 8:50am or 9am I start work 9:40am and end at 4:40pm it takes me 45 minutes to drive back home and pick up my kids I get home spend time with them. My husband gets home around 5:30 or till 7 he chills for some time leaves to the gym at 8:30pm and doesn't come back maybe till 10:30pm he does this Monday-Thursday he showers and sleeps so what stresses him all I can think is work because he doesn't worry about the kids. So does he have "me time"??


See this is why the more info we have, the clearer the picture is that will allow TAMers to provide advise that better fits the situation. 

So you both work and after work, you're busy with kids & imagine cooking while he kicks back then he heads out to the gym for 2 hours? 

I'm going to suggest that you get your husband the MMSL primer. It's for not you. This book can be the 2x4 that might wake your husband up. He doesn't realize it but having a neglected hot young wife, he can end up losing you to a smooth talking interloper. (BTW: I use hot based on enthusiastic sex your giving not looks) 

It's great that he goes to the gym. You want a strong healthy husband but he needs to show appreciation for what he has and also do his share of the child rearing and housework. I'm not suggesting it has to be 50/50 but it can't be you doing all the work and him hitting the gym but not meeting your emotional needs. You don't want to weaponize your sexuality but giving your all when he's not doing much for you is not the answer either.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quit with the "Give Him Space" BS he has plenty of space and time to do what he wants. She is the one who needs time and space, not him. You should be demanding more of him. You go to the gym (or some other activity) 2 hours a night and he needs to be with your children. Your are going to get burnout on this schedule. He isn't being a good husband or Dad. When does he spend time with your children? I'm sure they are in bed when he gets home from the gym. Are you sure he is at the gym? I would check on that.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

first of all...NEVER rule out cheating when there is a sudden change in a person with respect to their relationship.

I am NOT saying he is cheating...but to effectively understand what you are dealing with and how to resolve it...you need to KNOW if cheating is a factor. Don't expect him to be honest about it. read more on the site and you will find countless threads where there was no suspicion of cheating but in the end it was there all along.

If he isn't cheating.....he mat feel "worn out" of engaging in these disagreements with you ad withdrawing simply because its less straining to not deal with it than to argue something he feels is a no win situation. he owns his own business and is probably dealing with issues all day long.....nobody wants to come home to more issues.

i don't have any great advise other than figure out of there is another woman or person of interest. sometimes it could just be a toxic friend he is ranting to and getting bad advise. otherwise, you need marriage counseling.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

He in not vested in you or the kids. What man spends two hours a night at the gym every night without his family. That is not ok.

You guys need an expanded support circle.

But HE needs to get his priorities straight.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

aine said:


> Sorry you feel so upset but my initial impressions based on what you said are:
> 
> 1.You are a little too clingy, throwing a tantrum and crying and going under the blankets is not a very mature way of getting through to your H
> 2. You have children are both young and he may well be under tremendous pressure to ensure the family is taken care of financially, he may be carrying a burden about cash flow (money he is not receiving for example). Men often withdraw when they are having a tough time with work. Add to that someone who is looking for constant attention, well it does not help
> ...


I wasn't throwing a tantrum I went under the covers because I don't like my husband seen me cry and I honestly feel overwhelmed by his actions a month with no love or affectionate I start the sex I been doing everything from everything to been dry it's so not him. Work I understand it his been self employed for 3 years I have noticed how he reacts and I have made him feel secure don't worry babe I have a weekly check we are ok. I try to make him feel I'm his back bone I'm here to help and money is not an issue don't worry. Cheating has crossed my mind but I doubt that I don't think he would be capable and like I said what time does he have. I have my own life my kids work I do my me time with my nails makeup and I go to the gym as well but alone not with my husband. And friends like I said I don't have time for them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GraceG676 said:


> I wasn't throwing a tantrum I went under the covers because I don't like my husband seen me cry and I honestly feel overwhelmed by his actions a month with no love or affectionate I start the sex I been doing everything from everything to been dry it's so not him. Work I understand it his been self employed for 3 years I have noticed how he reacts and I have made him feel secure don't worry babe I have a weekly check we are ok. I try to make him feel I'm his back bone I'm here to help and money is not an issue don't worry. Cheating has crossed my mind but I doubt that I don't think he would be capable and like I said what time does he have. I have my own life my kids work I do my me time with my nails makeup and I go to the gym as well but alone not with my husband. And friends like I said I don't have time for them.


But he is cheating you. He is cheating you out of a good marriage.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

jsmart said:


> GraceG676 said:
> 
> 
> > He has his "me time" alot more than me. We have an 8 year old and a 2 years old and as a mother I understand. I wake up at 6am to start my day clean up a little get bag ready for my little one 6:30am my 8 year old wakes up she helps me because she dresses herself all I do is her hair at 7am by 7:15 we have to be eating breakfast I warm up the car at 7:35am we leave the house at 7:50 we wait in the car until 8:06am to start walking her to class I leave her school by 8:15am I drop off my little one with my mom or mom inlaw by 8:40am I get the freeway to work at 8:50am or 9am I start work 9:40am and end at 4:40pm it takes me 45 minutes to drive back home and pick up my kids I get home spend time with them. My husband gets home around 5:30 or till 7 he chills for some time leaves to the gym at 8:30pm and doesn't come back maybe till 10:30pm he does this Monday-Thursday he showers and sleeps so what stresses him all I can think is work because he doesn't worry about the kids. So does he have "me time"??
> ...


It's rare when I cook but I always make sure there is always food and I surprise him with a cook meal. I feel I'm doing all this things been nice lovable try to cuddle I initiate the sex I give him love notes sexy texts all that a woman can do to make there husband feel loved if I'm loving him I want the Love back. I agree with you yes he needs to show me something ok he went to the gym who cares but when his out the shower and goes to bed and I'm sleeping idk cuddle with me wake me up to tell me I love you something sweet. Like I say work is work I work as well but I need emotions feelings love.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> He in not vested in you or the kids. What man spends two hours a night at the gym every night without his family. That is not ok.
> 
> You guys need an expanded support circle.
> 
> But HE needs to get his priorities straight.


What man spends two hours at the gym every night? One that would rather be there than at home. Why is that??

sure, it could simply be for purely selfish reasons. then again, it could be a man, after a long day, doesn't want to come home to an emotional nit-picking wife who wants to pout and blame everything on him, or someone who has tried to address the issues to no avail and given up.

as the OP keeps describing their situation.....it readily apparent there is more to the story and we need to hear both sides. 

OP----others here have described some of your behaviours as childish and I tend to agree. maybe its no wonder he would rather be at the gym.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

Happilymarried25 said:


> Quit with the "Give Him Space" BS he has plenty of space and time to do what he wants. She is the one who needs time and space, not him. You should be demanding more of him. You go to the gym (or some other activity) 2 hours a night and he needs to be with your children. Your are going to get burnout on this schedule. He isn't being a good husband or Dad. When does he spend time with your children? I'm sure they are in bed when he gets home from the gym. Are you sure he is at the gym? I would check on that.


LOL thank you! I usto not let him go to the gym because of this because we wouldn't spend time with me or the kids but I am letting it him to see if he would change but no its not working. I go to the gym as well but we don't go together but I know his there because I come across him but we don't work out together either. Maybe 2 hours he spends with the kids before leaving. My kids are in bed at 8pm


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

x598 said:


> first of all...NEVER rule out cheating when there is a sudden change in a person with respect to their relationship.
> 
> I am NOT saying he is cheating...but to effectively understand what you are dealing with and how to resolve it...you need to KNOW if cheating is a factor. Don't expect him to be honest about it. read more on the site and you will find countless threads where there was no suspicion of cheating but in the end it was there all along.
> 
> ...


Yes he has told me in arguments I'm stress over work and I come home to more things but I tell him well we need to solve the issue he says let's just move on I move on but his stuck in the same attitude in his actions when someone moves on they love you and show you love they move on I don't think he has moved on if there was an issue. Cheating I honestly don't think so.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> He in not vested in you or the kids. What man spends two hours a night at the gym every night without his family. That is not ok.
> 
> You guys need an expanded support circle.
> 
> But HE needs to get his priorities straight.


Thank you! Yes I have asked for support and the best person it's his dad I have told him alot of things and I tell him I'm not an angel I get mad as well and the only person that can get threw him is his dad


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I retract my comment about your husband needing space. lol He sounds like he gets plenty of space. Maybe he just assumes you'll do everything, takes you for granted. It's like a slow dripping faucet...it might not seem noticeable, but over time, it will eventually flood the house. I think you guys should try to get to the heart of an understanding here, before your resentment (which will come, rightfully so before long) floods the house. Prayers for you both.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

x598 said:


> Blossom Leigh said:
> 
> 
> > He in not vested in you or the kids. What man spends two hours a night at the gym every night without his family. That is not ok.
> ...


I don't blame him for everything I take full responsibility for my wrongs and if I initiate the argument I apologize and move on and try to make it better. if he F up he doesn't talk he leaves it alone and doesn't apologize who does that us woman need a hug a I'm sorry. Childish could be but is trying to solve an issue from a month Childish?


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> I retract my comment about your husband needing space. lol He sounds like he gets plenty of space. Maybe he just assumes you'll do everything, takes you for granted. It's like a slow dripping faucet...it might not seem noticeable, but over time, it will eventually flood the house. I think you guys should try to get to the heart of an understanding here, before your resentment (which will come, rightfully so before long) floods the house. Prayers for you both.


I think resentment has already sent in deep. way to many I's in the OPs writings.


----------



## GraceG676 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> I retract my comment about your husband needing space. lol He sounds like he gets plenty of space. Maybe he just assumes you'll do everything, takes you for granted. It's like a slow dripping faucet...it might not seem noticeable, but over time, it will eventually flood the house. I think you guys should try to get to the heart of an understanding here, before your resentment (which will come, rightfully so before long) floods the house. Prayers for you both.


Thank you ?


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

GraceG676 said:


> I don't blame him for everything I take full responsibility for my wrongs and if I initiate the argument I apologize and move on and try to make it better. if he F up he doesn't talk he leaves it alone and doesn't apologize who does that us woman need a hug a I'm sorry. Childish could be but is trying to solve an issue from a month Childish?



can you give some examples of what your shortcomings are or where you have failed in the marriage? 

let's see. "trying to solve an issue from a month ago"......I am wondering why you would be stewing from something a month ago. please give an example.



> Yes he has told me in arguments I'm stress over work and I come home to more things but I tell him well we need to solve the issue


bingo. he is stressed out. but you tell him "we need to solve the issue"..........and you wonder why he shuts down and doesn't want to deal with you. not for only just being stressed...but possibly because he feels like you have to WIN a disagreement and have it your way. 

this is a terrible recipe for disaster ruining your marriage and you have a huge part in it.


----------

